# MERM question: where is property table for saturated ammonia?



## mech IFR (Feb 11, 2008)

I need enthalpys (sp?) for liquid ammonia at certain temps..............help........ I'm goin nuts trying to find it in my MERM (12th ed).

TIA guys


----------



## ufcfan (Feb 12, 2008)

You should get the Moran &amp; Shapiro Thermodynamics Book's tables for the exam.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Feb 12, 2008)

mech IFR said:


> I need enthalpys (sp?) for liquid ammonia at certain temps..............help........ I'm goin nuts trying to find it in my MERM (12th ed).
> TIA guys



ASHRAE Fundamentals


----------

